# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  رسائل الدكتوراه التي نوقشت في الجامعات المصرية في القانون الدولي

## مروه

* عناوين رسائل* 

*الدكتوراه التي نوقشت في مجال*

* القانون الدولي في الجامعات المصرية*

*لتحميل الملف اضغط هنا*

----------


## aziz2008

السلام عليكم
الرجاء من المشرف على المنتدى مدي بالدكتوراه التالية
الرقابة على مشروعية قرارات المنظمات الدولية
وشكرا

----------


## الطائر المجروح

النهوض بالقضاء الفلسطيني: رفع الكفاءة وتحقيق الجودة      





بدعوة من مجلس القضاء الأعلى، اجتمع قضاة المحاكم النظامية في فلسطين بتاريخ 18-20 تموز 2008 في مدينة بيت لحم لمناقشة أوضاع السلطة القضائية وسبل النهوض بالقضاء الفلسطيني. وقد تعذّرت مشاركة السادة قضاة المحاكم النظامية في جناح الوطن في المحافظات الجنوبية، نتيجة للظرف السائد في قطاع غزّة منذ عام.

وبنتيجة النقاشات التي استمرت على مدار ثلاثة أيام، اختتم المؤتمر بالإعلان عن سلسلة التوصيات والخطوات التطويرية التالية.

أوّلاً: تطوير استراتيجيات مجلس القضاء الأعلى:

   1. عقد مؤتمر دوري للقضاة لمواكبة التطورات ومراجعة الانجازات والمعوقات وسبل معالجتها ولتواصل القضاة مع بعضهم البعض.
   2. أن يمضي القاضي في مكان عمله دورة قضائية كاملة، إلا إذا اقتضت ظروف العمل غير ذلك.
   3. توفير مباني مناسبة للمحاكم تأخذ بعين الاعتبار الحاجات المستقبلية.
   4. إنشاء مكتب علاقات عامة وتعيين ناطق إعلامي باسم مجلس القضاء الأعلى ممن يتوافر لديهم الخبرة في هذا المجال، صوناً لكرامة القاضي.
   5. دراسة جدوى التعاقد مع شركات خاصة للتبليغات.
   6. تكريم القضاة المتقاعدين والمتوفين.
   7. العمل على احتساب سنوات خبرة القاضي أثناء مزاولته مهنة المحاماة لأغراض الأقدمية والتقاعد.
   8. إعادة النظر في سلم رواتب القضاة بما يتناسب مع غلاء المعيشة وتوفير امتيازات لهم أسوة بمؤسسات السلطة الوطنية الأخرى.

 ثانياً: الاختناق القضائي:

   1. العمل على إقرار مشاريع القوانين المقترحة بتعديل بعض نصوص قانون الإجراءات الجزائية وقانون تشكيل المحاكم وقانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية وقانون السلطة القضائية وقانون العفو العام، بما يسهم في معالجة الاختناق القضائي.
   2. عدم تمثيل النيابة العامة في القضايا الجنحية.
   3. وضع دليل عمل مكتوب لإدارة الخصومة القضائية، يتوافق مع الأصول القانونية.
   4. وضع برنامج أو خطة مستقبلية لتخصيص عمل القضاة (عمل، تسوية أراضي، تسجيل مجدّد، بلديات، أحداث، تأمين، عمليات بنوك، ... الخ).
   5. تفعيل الأحكام المتعلقة بالتسوية القضائية، المنصوص عليها في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية رقم 2 لسنة 2001.
   6. تشكيل لجنة لمتابعة مشروع قانون العفو العام المقترح من مجلس القضاء الأعلى والمحال لرئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية.
   7. متابعة أتمتة دوائر التنفيذ.
   8. رفض تدخل أذرع السلطة التنفيذية في أعمال القضاء والتعليق على قرارات المحاكم والتدخل في عمل القضاة، سواء من قبل الأجهزة الأمنية أو وسائل الإعلام.
   9. توفير الأمن للمحاكم والقضاة.
  10. تخصيص هيئة جنائية دائمة للنظر في القضايا الجزائية في محاكم البداية.
  11. زيادة عدد القضاة بما يتناسب مع عدد المحاكم في المناطق.
  12. تأمين مساكن للقضاة (بيت القضاة) الذين يعملون خارج أماكن سكنهم.
  13. تعميم الأحكام النهائية الصادرة عن محاكم الاستئناف، وأحكام محكمة النقض على المحاكم الأخرى للإطلاع عليها واستخلاص المبادئ العامة منها.
  14. تزويد هيئات المحاكم بباحثين يساعدون القضاة، تحت إشرافهم، في إجراء الأبحاث القانونية اللازمة.
  15. العمل على تنظيم العلاقة مع مؤسسات المجتمع المدني بشكل مؤسسي، ورفض التواصل مع القضاة بشكل مباشر، وكل ما من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى المس باستقلال القضاء.

ثالثاً: التفتيش القضائي:

   1. المحافظة على سرية المعلومات المتحصلة من عمليّة التفتيش وضرورة تبليغ القاضي المعني وإعطائه فرصة للرد عليها.
   2. العمل على رفد التفتيش القضائي بعدد من القضاة لتدعيم وتفعيل دائرة التفتيش القضائي.
   3. جعل التفتيش أداة لرفع مستوى أداء القاضي الضعيف.
   4. عدم إبداء المفتش لرأيه القانوني أو توجيهه خلال عملية التفتيش أو إبداء أي إشارة، وأن يقتصر دوره على تدوين الملاحظات بموضوعية وتجرّد.
   5. الاستفادة من خلاصة عملية التفتيش في تحديد موضوعات التدريب والفئات المستهدفة من خلال الجهات ذات الاختصاص.

رابعاً: التدريب القضائي:

   1. استمرار وتعزيز التدريب الأساسي الإلزامي للقضاة الجدد.
   2. تفعيل التدريب المستمر للقضاة العاملين، في مواضيع مختلفة مع تحديد الفئة المستهدفة لكل منها، حسب الحاجة.
   3. العمل على توفير تدريب مناسب للقضاة المتخصصين، حال توفّرهم.
   4. تحدد موضوعات التدريب بناءً على دراسة تقصي احتياج الفئة المستهدفة والاستفادة من تقارير التفتيش القضائي وأعمال المكتب الفني والأخذ بآراء ومقترحات المتدربين وقرارات محاكم الاستئناف، إضافة إلى التشريعات المستحدثة.
   5. تأهيل المدربين وتطوير مناهج مناسبة للموضوعات المختارة، والتركيز على الوسائل المساندة للتدريب وتعزيز الجوانب العملية في التدريب.

خامساً: المكتب الفني:

   1. رفد المكتب الفني بعدد كاف من القضاة والباحثين لمساعدته في القيام بمهامه، والاستعانة بخبرات القضاة من الدول العربية، حسب الحاجة.
   2. ربط قاعدة بيانات المكتب الفني بالانترنت، وإنشاء صفحة الكترونية خاصة به.
   3. إنشاء قاعدة أحكام تشمل كل ما تم استخلاصه منذ عام 1952، وتغذيتها وتحديثها باستمرار.
   4. نشر الأبحاث القانونية واجتهادات محكمة النقض، وقرارات محاكم الاستئناف النهائية، وتعميمها.
   5. تزويد المحاكم بمكتبات تحتوي على مراجع ومصادر قانونية وشروحات فقهية ووسائل الكترونية لتيسير عملية البحث.
   6. إعداد قاعدة بيانات بالموارد البشرية والخبرات البحثية للقضاة، وتوظيفها بما يخدم عمل المكتب الفني.

----------


## الخيال

انا سعيد با الانظمام اليكما وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ماهر القنبر

السلام عليكم ارجو من ادارة المنتدى ان تعينني على رسائل دكتوراه او ماجستير في القانون الدولي الخاص في الاختصاص القضائي الدولي وذلك لانني اكتب في الاختصاص القضائي الدولي وجزاكم الله عني وعن طلاب العلم خير الجزاء اخوكم ماهر القنبر

----------


## احمد بدوي عبد العظيم

محتاج استفسر عن بعض رسائل الدكتوراه التي نوقشت في القانون الدولي هل من مجييب

----------

